# Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?



## mica-sev (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe das Gardena Teichbecken mit 450l Fassungsvermögen gekauft. 
Ich habe versucht, mich im Internet bzgl. notwendiger Technik schlau zu mache, aber ich befürchte ich bin zu blöd dafür. 

Deshalb meine Frage an Euch: Welche Technik (Pumpe, Filter, UV-C etc.) benötige ich, wenn ich in dem Teich keine Tiere, sondern lediglich Kies und Pflanzen haben werde.

Danke schon mal,
mica-sev


----------



## Eugen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?*

kurz und bündig :

Keine !!


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?*

Hi Mica,

und :Willkommen2 bei uns!

Wie Eugen schon sagte - höchstens eine kleine Wasserspielpumpe, wenn Du etwas Geplätscher möchtest.


----------



## Claudinchen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?*

Ich hab ein 500l Becken und es funktioniert wunderbar ohne irgendwelchen technischen Kram. Du mußt halt bei der Bepflanzung aufpassen, dann paßt das schon. Meine Verwandten und Freunde könnens nie fassen, dass das Wasser im Sommer nicht kippt, aber dank der Info aus dem Forum habe ich keine Probleme.

Und ganz wichtig: Keine Fische in das Becken geben!

Viel Erfolg!

Claudia


----------



## mica-sev (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?*

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten!!!

Wir haben vor kurzem Wasser eingelassen, um schon mal zu schauen, wie es dann wirkt. Und das Wasser ist jetzt schon nicht mehr schön, da der Wind Sand, Blätter und Co. hineingeweht hat.

Wie schaffe ich es, dass das Wasser richtig schön klar bleibt und nicht möglicherweise der Brunnen, der das Wasser aus dem Teich zieht, verstopft?

Viele Grüße,
mica-sev


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?*

Hi Mica,

richtig klar bleibt das Wasser durch arbeitende Pflanzen. Der Grissel, der durch den Wind auf der Oberlfäche landet wird abgekeschert oder weggespült (durch vorsichtiges Überlaufenlassen).


----------



## mica-sev (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?*

Hej Christine,

was fällt unter "arbeitende Pflanzen"?

Danke und lieben Gruß,
Michaela


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?*

Hi Michaela,

mit "arbeitende" Pflanzen meine ich, dasss sie soweit etabliert sind, dass sie als Nährstoffverbraucher tätig sind und somit als "Futterkonkurrenten" zu den unerwünschten Algen.


----------



## Claudinchen (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was benötige ich bei einem 450l Teichbecken an Zubehör?*

Hallo Michaela!
Bei mir war am Anfang das Wasser auch trüb und ist dann nach einigen Wochen klar geworden (du kannst dir die Fotos unter "500l Teichbecken" anschauen). Jetzt kann ich bis am Grund schauen und sehe sogar die kleinen __ Schnecken unten. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall die Pflanzenauswahl und Geduld. Wenn du hier im Forum ein bißchen herumsuchst findest du schon die richtigen!

Liebe Grüße,
Claudia


----------

